# Request for information about silver recovery



## Atsebeha Alemgena (Apr 9, 2019)

As beginner,I recover Silver from photographic waste fixer using machine and i want to expand my business and to recover silver from waste X-ray,sonography,photo studio(black and white) hypo,offset graphic film, block makers,color bleach, Color lab/color fixer and CD but i cant identify them well.especially sonography,photo studio(black and white) hypo,offset graphic film, block makers,color bleach, Color lab/color fixer.Even to start recovering silver from those wastes i need to know the detail procedures, please help me any one of you.


----------



## etack (Apr 9, 2019)

If you want to know about this its on this site.

search Chris's posts GoldSilverpro (is his username) his post will tell you what you want to know.

Eric


----------



## rickbb (Apr 9, 2019)

You said you are already recovering silver from fixer, then asked how to recover silver from fixer. 

Am I confused?


----------



## nickvc (Apr 10, 2019)

Look for old posts by Juan Manuel Arcos Franc I believe his name is, he was very good at the silver recovery and extremely helpful in detailing his processes.


----------



## ION 47 (Apr 11, 2019)

Atsebeha Alemgena said:


> As beginner,I recover Silver from photographic waste fixer using machine and i want to expand my business and to recover silver from waste X-ray,sonography,photo studio(black and white) hypo,offset graphic film, block makers,color bleach, Color lab/color fixer and CD but i cant identify them well.especially sonography,photo studio(black and white) hypo,offset graphic film, block makers,color bleach, Color lab/color fixer.Even to start recovering silver from those wastes i need to know the detail procedures, please help me any one of you.



I can answer your questions, I have long been doing the same as you, only in Russia. What are the parameters of your machine: what is the cathode area, what is the maximum current it can create?


----------



## moodeeh (Apr 14, 2019)

ION 47 said:


> Atsebeha Alemgena said:
> 
> 
> > As beginner,I recover Silver from photographic waste fixer using machine and i want to expand my business and to recover silver from waste X-ray,sonography,photo studio(black and white) hypo,offset graphic film, block makers,color bleach, Color lab/color fixer and CD but i cant identify them well.especially sonography,photo studio(black and white) hypo,offset graphic film, block makers,color bleach, Color lab/color fixer.Even to start recovering silver from those wastes i need to know the detail procedures, please help me any one of you.
> ...



What is the chemical way to recover silver by liter? Is it calculated by the presence of silver per liter and what is the proportion of sodium sulfate per gram per liter [email protected]


----------



## ION 47 (Apr 18, 2019)

moodeeh said:


> ION 47 said:
> 
> 
> > Atsebeha Alemgena said:
> ...



If you use sodium sulfide, you need 1.1 grams of Na2S per 1 gram of Ag.


----------



## asacoleman11 (Apr 18, 2019)

Does any one know anyone that can refine various silver electronic contacts in England? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Apr 18, 2019)

I can possibly help- can you let me know what you have please? 

Jon


----------



## asacoleman11 (Apr 18, 2019)

50kg small electrical contacts various sizes different precious metals in them. Silver palladium gold etc. All copper clipped off as close as we can can to the metal contact. All these contacts have come from various machines from the 80’s/90’s which I accumulated. I’m also aware there is other precious metal in them apart from silver. If you are a small time refinery maybe we could work something out together.Is there some kind of machine that will assay the whole contents of the bucket and give us a true reading regarding the precious metal contents. If you can find a successful solution to this there would be a worthwhile % in it.
Looking forward to your reply.
Have you got a contact number so we can speak over the phone?


----------



## anachronism (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi there. I've pmed you my phone number. 

Checking what is on each type isn't too much of an issue as I do use an XRF and am able to check for gold silver and Palladium in solution. Would be interesting for everyone to see a couple of pictures if you have them? 

Jon


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 18, 2019)

asacoleman11 said:


> 50kg small electrical contacts various sizes different precious metals in them. Silver palladium gold etc. All copper clipped off as close as we can can to the metal contact. All these contacts have come from various machines from the 80’s/90’s which I accumulated. I’m also aware there is other precious metal in them apart from silver. If you are a small time refinery maybe we could work something out together.Is there some kind of machine that will assay the whole contents of the bucket and give us a true reading regarding the precious metal contents. If you can find a successful solution to this there would be a worthwhile % in it.
> Looking forward to your reply.
> Have you got a contact number so we can speak over the phone?



Can you further detail the gold bearing? Were any of the relays they came out of made of tin (steel) and held together with solder? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asacoleman11 (Apr 19, 2019)

A


----------



## anachronism (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks there's some nice gear there.


----------



## Johnfred (Apr 25, 2019)

I have a friend, metalsmith who is etching sterling silver with a ferric nitrate solution. She is accumulating gallons of spent solutions. I am interested if there are posts and information on the recovery of silver from a ferric nitrate water solution .


----------

